# Cube 3x3x3 first 2 layers (ambidextrous)



## WonderDrow (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi cubers.

Here's a guide with the different cases for the first 2 layers of a Rubik's cube on a single printable page.

cube_3x3x3_first_2_layers.pdf

Comments are welcome.


----------



## benskoning (Oct 12, 2014)

You say its a starter for intuitive F2L but everything there is an alg. Could you explain what I am missing?


----------



## WonderDrow (Oct 12, 2014)

I removed the word 'intuitive' from the post. Since you pointed out that's confusing.
In a way, after going through the algo's for a while, the F2L somehow becomes intuitive. (with some exceptions)

For most it's just: a) hide the corner or edge b) position the other piece c) unhide the corner or edge d) use one of the 4 finishing moves
So I probably don't have the same understanding of what 'intuitive F2L' means to some.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 12, 2014)

Requestommendation: Use Verdana.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 13, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> Requestommendation: Use Verdana.



Nah Comic Sans is da best.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 13, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Nah Comic Sans is da best.



Yeah he should instead make the cube drawings look more playful as well. Somewhat like xkcd graphs.

(I actually think that would be nice... someone should write a cube display program like that)


----------



## WonderDrow (Oct 13, 2014)

@ Stefan
Changing the images to something a kid would draw? Would make it more playfull. But probably also way to wonky.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Oct 13, 2014)

WonderDrow said:


> @ Stefan
> Changing the images to something a kid would draw? Would make it more playfull. But probably also way to wonky.



Well if you're not going to make them playful, at least make them look like a realistic cube with a vanishing point. Right now I don't think it looks that great.


----------



## kcl (Oct 14, 2014)

Trust me, unless you're mocking something don't ever use comic sans.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 14, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Trust me, unless you're mocking something *don't ever use comic sans*.



Yeah, you'll just get a backlash from people who have read somewhere that it's bad.

Maybe try Comic Neue as a compromise.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 14, 2014)

I've never actually understood the comic sans hate. I guess I'm terrible at graphic design or whatever


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 14, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I've never actually understood the comic sans hate. I guess I'm terrible at graphic design or whatever



It's really overused and used in situations where a light, comicy font isn't really appropriate. 

NEVER TYPE YOUR RESUME IN COMIC SANS.


----------



## brian724080 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> It's really overused and used in situations where a light, comicy font isn't really appropriate.
> 
> NEVER TYPE YOUR RESUME IN COMIC SANS.



Times New Roman is the best...for everything. I don't even know why others think it looks bad


----------



## kcl (Oct 14, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Times New Roman is the best...for everything. I don't even know why others think it looks bad



Helvetica man..


----------



## WonderDrow (Oct 18, 2014)

After looking through many fonts and some research I've decided to go with Source Sans Pro. 
It has the readability I was initially looking for and isn't unfairly shunned as is the case with the font for super heroes.

Also, the pictures now look more 3D'ish.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Oct 19, 2014)

I hate it when teachers give us homework in Comic Sans.

Rockwell 4 Lyfe.


----------



## WonderDrow (Oct 21, 2014)

You probably just gave one of the major reasons why there exists a generation that's against it. 
It all makes sans now.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 22, 2014)

WonderDrow said:


> It all makes sans now.



god help us all... comic sans+horrible puns?

theres this pic on the interwebs of a gravestone in comic sans...


----------



## WonderDrow (Oct 22, 2014)




----------

